
Show HN: Supermind – The easiest way to improve memory in all you do - ahoskins
https://superm.in/d
======
pchal
Seems similar to ThoughtSaver?
[https://www.thoughtsaver.com/](https://www.thoughtsaver.com/)

------
whytaka
Please consider an extension for Safari.

~~~
ahoskins
Yes! Definitely on my roadmap. I hate to limit to just Chrome right now, but
as 1-person team currently, limited by time and prioritizing!

------
redmaverick
I really need something like this. Great job identifying a pain point.

>> 1\. Highlight text on any page, and a popup will appear

Popup is not appearing. I am using the chrome extension + mac. Does this only
work on Windows?

~~~
ahoskins
You'll need to refresh any tabs that were open prior to installing the Chrome
Extension. If you refresh it, or open a new tab, does it work?

------
rronalddas
Is the spaced repetition algo same as Anki's?

~~~
ahoskins
It's not the same. I believe Anki is based on SuperMemo 2 (SM-2). I choose to
not use this same approach, however may change in the future.

------
shvbsle
I've been looking for a flash-card app with this sort of functionality since I
do a lot of reading/learning from the web. However, the extension wont work on
my chrome (Version 77.0.3865.120) edit: [resolved]

~~~
ahoskins
Please do email me at arh.hoskins@gmail.com with what the problem is
(screenshot would be great). Thanks! I would like to look into what is not
working.

------
cpcdoy
Really cool extension!

A suggestion would be to enable adding pictures in the Answer part of the card

~~~
ahoskins
Yes! Supporting different types of media types is something I agree would be
great. Out of curiosity, what types of pictures would you like to upload as an
answer?

~~~
cpcdoy
For example, you're reading a technical article and the answer to a question
is a complex diagram or a graph that could easily fit in one card but would
take way too long to explain in pure text.

Also, another suggestion would be to enable some kind of formatting of the
text in the cards, in case you're trying to remember steps to a recipe,
algorithm or something else.

Really good job again, love the extension :)

------
hereme888
What makes this better than Anki, SuperMemo, or the many other programs
already out there with excellent interface and addon support?

~~~
ahoskins
I do agree is Anki is GREAT and has proven to work for those who make the
effort to learn the UX, and make the continuous effort to use it. But my goal
with Supermind is to bring this to more people who would find Anki / SuperMemo
too difficult / too high-friction (which is a lot of people afaik). I'm trying
to integrate this system into a browser as cleanly as possible.

~~~
divan
I've been using Anki for more than a decade, and while SuperMemo-based spaced
repetition definitely works for me, I've been frustrated by the implementation
itself - UX is far from being good and tons of possible use cases across
differrent platforms just aren't possible.

For example, as I'm using Anki mostly for learning words in foreign languages
I read in articles/books, I want to remove a friction of adding a word to the
deck, ideally making it a single click action. As the very least, I want Anki
to add an entry into contextual menu in my iOS/MacOS system, and that's not
currently possible.

Another thing – I'm willing to write a better cross-platform UI (using
Flutter, for example), without reimplementing the whole codebase. Actually, I
tried this once in 2010 while making Anki version for Nokia N900 (Maemo/Linux,
using PyQT), and the code was quite a mess and quite hard to port.

Not to mention that I love to recommend apps that work for me, and Anki for
iOS costs almost prohibitively high price of ~25$ (for whatever beliefs Anki
author has about iOS users), which makes it a no-go for recommendations.

I wish there was a standardised set of protocols/formats for decks/cards and
spaced repetition apps.

------
kikolam
Really cool extension! Another advantage over Anki that I could identify is
being web based. I see the potential of Supermind making learning a
collaborative experience through sharing cards and other learning resources.

~~~
strogonoff
AnkiWeb[0], made by or at least affiliated with Anki creator, allows accessing
and studying any of the decks you sync in your Anki app.

It also features a database of user-contributed decks[1] on various topics.

That said, I don’t know whether AnkiWeb could be used completely without the
accompanying desktop or mobile app.

[0] [https://ankiweb.net/](https://ankiweb.net/)

[1] [https://ankiweb.net/shared/decks/](https://ankiweb.net/shared/decks/)

~~~
dorchadas
You can, and I've done it some since migrating to iOS until I feel like I'll
use it enough to pay for the app (I suck at sticking with flashcards; they're
so _boring_ ).

